# REBUILDING THE 300



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

Bike starting to smoke and leaking oil from just about every seal and gasket on it. Does anybody sell a complete rebuild kit (pistons,rings,seals,bearings,ect.) i would like to buy all of it at the same time. I've found a few places on ebay and alot of oem part houses but haven't found a whole kit.


----------



## 2000trx300 (Jun 17, 2009)

this is the only one i know of...
http://www.highlifter.com/product.php?pk=8113&pname
hope it helps..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

check hyperparts dot com


----------

